
Sharing Netflix password may soon be a crime in TN - nhangen
http://www.tennessean.com/article/20110601/NEWS0201/110601029/Sharing-
======
kyleslattery
It seems pretty goofy to solve this through a law. If a streaming service
needs to limit this sort of thing, just limit how many concurrent streams a
user can have.

~~~
varikin
Rdio has done it this way. My wife and I share an account. If I am listening
to something and she starts listening, after the song I am currently listening
too ends, it stops. If I then play another song, hers stops.

------
pavel_lishin
> State lawmakers in country music's capital have passed a groundbreaking
> measure that would make it a crime to use a friend's login... The
> legislation was aimed at hackers and thieves who sell passwords in bulk

Haven't read the bill, but this makes it sound like they're punishing the
people buying the passwords, not the ones selling the passwords.

------
chopsueyar
Also discuseed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2611731>

